# Morrus: The Circvs Maximvs is being overwhelmed by bots



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2018)

The Circvs Maximvs is being overwhelmed by bots. Please send some heroes to stomp the trolls out and burn their corpses with fire. The help would be seriously appreciated. 

Thanks!

I am not joking. It's getting ridiculous over there.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2018)

Spent an hour or so deleting them, but there’s still tons left. Turned off registration for now. Looks like I’ll have to find a chunk of time to finish it.


----------



## darjr (Dec 22, 2018)

If it can wait till Saturday night I can wack em in one statement


----------



## kirinke (Dec 22, 2018)

You are a prince among men! Thanks! 
*Does a happy dance.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2018)

Update
It's looking much, much better. Thanks!


----------



## Ovinomancer (Dec 24, 2018)

And... they're back.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm away for Xmas. No access to a PC until Boxing Day night.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Dec 24, 2018)

Roger that, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2018)

Gave temporary mod powers to kirinke and nail bunny who volunteered to delete spam. Dunno if they're around over Xmas or not!


----------



## Ovinomancer (Dec 24, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Gave temporary mod powers to kirinke and nail bunny who volunteered to delete spam. Dunno if they're around over Xmas or not!



Dude, we really need to have a chat about bad choices.   Merry Christmas!


----------



## darjr (Dec 24, 2018)

Don't you ruin my fun!


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the help Morrus! And thanks for removing me as a mod. I don't think I or anyone else was comfortable with me having da power.


----------



## Ovinomancer (Dec 27, 2018)

kirinke said:


> Thanks for the help Morrus! And thanks for removing me as a mod. I don't think I or anyone else was comfortable with me having da power.



Would that be because you were deleting random threads, or some other reason?


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 27, 2018)

I for one welcome our new Bunny and Kirinke overlords!


----------



## Ovinomancer (Dec 27, 2018)

Mistwell said:


> I for one welcome our new Bunny and Kirinke overlords!




kirinke quit, which was actually a very laudable action on her part.  I don't know what bunneh's continuing status is.

Also, lowercase, man, lowercase.


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 27, 2018)

Eh, both can be trusted to not abuse the power in my opinion. If they want to do that trashy job, more power to them.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 28, 2018)

I was only temp help, I knew at some point I'd be back to normal. I just thought it better that I ask to be removed as a mod, so it would be done sooner rather than later. It's better off in nail bunny's hands IMO. I'm very glad I'm not a mod anymore.


----------

